# Rattling Noise from Roof when windy



## drgillian

Everytime when NW windy days, there is rattling noise from roof. Our condo roofer come to check it. First he said it's soffet cover make such noise. He took it down and told me everything is tighten. However, that doesn't solve the problem. I hired a roofer myself. He said my roof is made from shingle and that doesn't make such noise. He told me to check the attic when the noise com out again. I checked and felt so helpless. When i was in attic, the noise come out from roof itself and i can't pinch point where the noise come from. I have been suffering for this loud, rattling noise for a year and still can't find the solution. It drive me crazy during the midnight and i can't sleep with the noise. I am the first time homebuyer and i bought this townhouse a year ago. Since i move in, the noise already there. It only happend when NW, NNW or W windy days and one side of the house. 

I recorded the noise from my bedroom and upload to youtube. I hope anyone can help me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzISS-gFVrI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUNlvwxV92s


----------



## AndrewF

I heard nothing out of the ordinary of your second video.

On your first video, towards the end, there was something like rumbling.

Its possible some flashing is reacting to the air flow over it and vibrating rapidly.


----------



## echase

It sounds like something is resonating with the wind, could be flashing, or anything else that is prone to vibration, having it nailed tight may not fix the problem, you need to change the resonant frequency by making the free distance a different length. This means securing the offending member more often. 

I once had a register vent in my bedroom that resonated with the motor of the air conditioner... the vent itself would "sing" in a similar (but much quieter) fashion. Adding a screw halfway between the existing ones solved the problem.


----------



## BMS98

check if you have a vent with a backdraft damper. ones with the metal flaps rattle in the wind if they don't have a spring.


----------



## evolved311

I realize this was over 8 years ago, but I am having this EXACT same issue and it's driving me crazy. Did you ever solve the problem? What was the solution?


----------



## Nealtw

evolved311 said:


> I realize this was over 8 years ago, but I am having this EXACT same issue and it's driving me crazy. Did you ever solve the problem? What was the solution?


 You need to find it on the windy day, anything else is a waste of time.


----------



## carpdad

House building materials are wood, metal and plastic. Each make a different sound. It's usually not that confusing. If still confused, take each of the material and hit them together and learn. BTW this is not a joke. 



Pests can also make intermittent sounds, esp the woodpecker - fairly loud.


If sounding vinyl, could be the siding, soffit cover, or the facia (not if there is a gutter). Esp if the soffit was just floated in the channel or such. I hope this isn't the case.


Metal rattle noise is probably the vent cap for bathroom exhaust fan or such. The cover may be loose enough to be lifted by the wind. Cheap caps also don't have any kind of wind barrier, such as a foam gasket. The gasket also is a cushion that limits the worst kind of rattle. This foam can also break apart over time or the adhesive dry out. Chimney flashing is possible, esp the counterflashing that covers little pieces called step flashing. Maybe if there is a rain cap on the chimney or the flue. These can't be just visually checked. Esp if metal, screws and welds can separate from rust and such.



For the original poster, roofer maybe was a poor choice since roofing is fairly specific job. It is possible those roofers didn't know the other aspects of the house.


----------

